

What does the C??? operator do? - NiekvdMaas
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7825055/what-does-the-c-operator-do

======
detaro
C++17 will deprecate trigraphs, but interestingly they still are a thing in
mainframe space. Here are two (PDF) documents from IBM about it:

[http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/docs/papers/2014/n421...](http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/docs/papers/2014/n4210.pdf)

[http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/docs/papers/2009/n291...](http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/docs/papers/2009/n2910.pdf)

------
Halienja
I've never seen them around. Even my dad who was a programmer during the 90's
says so.

------
DiabloD3
For those that are wondering, its a trigraph sequence! No one uses them
anymore.

